# I'm now on a SERIOUS VERY low carb/keto diet



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

I need support, mateys!

I have less than 3 weeks (2 weeks and 5 days to be precise) before my quarterly Big Curry Blowout (and if I eat the same amount I did last time, it's gonna be more like Big Curry Explode - well, I guess it's not called vinda-LOO for nowt! :laugh at Rock Radio's Curryoke Night up in Manchester...

I've been rather lapse with the carbs of late (and I wonder why I can't do keto...  ) so from now on it's

Meat

Eggs

Butter

Meat

Cheese

Salad

And, finally, MEAT!!!

I have my MCT oil, and Fat Man, if you read this, you were right; those caps are the dog's - this is my first meal in 24 (well, 25 after cooking time) hours...

The problem I have is I'm so predictable, can't be ****d with recipes; melt the butter, fry the meat, fry the eggs, shove it on a plate with a bit o'cheese and a bit o' salad, and the job's a good'un... Yes, it's boring, but food is merely fuel, it ain't meant to be enjoyed (I used to enjoy me grub FAR too much - that's why I was pushing 20 stone 4 years ago...Domino's blowout every Saturday night, always going for the large pizzas because "it was more economical..."  )

Gotta be REALLY serious about this now - I WANT ME CURRY!!!  Only way I can do curry these days - 4 times a year - as I used to be down the local Indian every weekend - I can't afford to do that anymore - neither financially, nor healthwise...

If you have any suggestions, guys - lemme 'ave 'em!! 

Cheers dudes!

SP xx


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

No offense but you needs to change your attitude towards food and not let it rule your life


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

SisterPsychosis said:


> I need support, mateys!
> 
> I have less than 3 weeks (2 weeks and 5 days to be precise) before my quarterly Big Curry Blowout (and if I eat the same amount I did last time, it's gonna be more like Big Curry Explode - well, I guess it's not called vinda-LOO for nowt! :laugh at Rock Radio's Curryoke Night up in Manchester...
> 
> ...


250-500g mince or lean, fry in a pan till brown then sprinkle 1 or 2 beef oxo cubes on top, boil some brocolli or sprouts, that was one of my favourite meals to eat when on keto or low carb


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am going to give this a go myself and my wife so will keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

my heads spinning after reading that....were you tapping on a sugar rush.....lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Brotein said:


> 250-500g mince or lean, fry in a pan till brown then sprinkle 1 or 2 beef oxo cubes on top, boil some brocolli or sprouts, that was one of my favourite meals to eat when on keto or low carb


Did that serve one or two people mate ?


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Did that serve one or two people mate ?


I used to have that to myself, but it depends how big your appetite is and how it will fit in to your macros for the day


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Brotein said:


> I used to have that to myself, but it depends how big your appetite is and how it will fit in to your macros for the day


No idea what a macro is mate TBH, never done this scientific dieting carry on.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> No idea what a macro is mate TBH, never done this scientific dieting carry on.


Macros = Macronutrients = carbs/fat/protein/calories  .


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Keto is nothing special, but if it stops you overeating then fair enough.

Having said that, sounds like you have some issues with food. You should enjoy it, it's not a sin to look forward to something like a curry every now and then. Being overly restrictive with diet is only going to lead to you falling off the wagon big time at one point or another, it reinforces "binging" type behaviour.

And if your going to do 24hr intermittant fasts, limit them to a couple of times per week. Or use shorter daily ones like Martin Berkhan does.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i always find that jerk seasoning sprinkled on any cut of meat before cooking picks it right up. it's sold in sainsbury's. some of that on a couple of chicken breast. some brocolli. sorted.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

bayman said:


> Keto is nothing special.


It REALLY is.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> It REALLY is.


It REALLY isn't. It's just another form or caloric restriction, in fact it's a pretty catabolic state to be in for a natural. It works well for the assisted due to the nitrogen retained effect of the gear.

Being in ketosis doesn't equal more fat loss than any other approach.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

bayman said:


> It REALLY isn't. It's just another form or caloric restriction, in fact it's a pretty catabolic state to be in for a natural. It works well for the assisted due to the nitrogen retained effect of the gear.
> 
> Being in ketosis doesn't equal more fat loss than any other approach.


Agree


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I find keto hard to adhere to tbh


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't forget to put [crunchy] peanut butter on that list, has to be wholenut of course, can't understand why some folk love it smooth like that.

Beef jerky/biltong is very useful if out and about as most garages and supermarkets will carry it.

Sugar free jelly with a dollop of low carb cream is good, i find tesco's double to be one of the better options.

Bacon salt, i always have this to hand or at least some herbs and spices, livens up those dull dishes.

Youngs do a lovely haddock in lemon sauce, 0.6g of carbs just nuke it for a few minutes and throw on some steamed veg, good meal that's dead easy to knock up. Morrisons sell steamer bags that are great for veg, or anything else for that matter.

You are restricted if doing it right, but it isn't the end of the earth just needs an attitude adjustment, after that it's all gravy i dreaded the first week as i loved bulking up all those months.

The more you do it, the easier it gets.

Also why the big blow out, just have a nice meal and treat it as a cheat, no need to go crazy and ruin all that work. Ckd works even better just have a refeed one day per week, lose fat and keep that all important muscle.

This kind of steamer is ideal for keto, and is dirt cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Microwave-Fish-Meat-Vegetable-Steamer-Cooker-Steam-Food-/260720086452?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Kitchen_Cookware_GL&hash=item3cb420cdb4#ht_3936wt_1133


----------

